# How long to dig a trench???



## benzbuggie (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi everyone. Just trying to figure out how long digging a 180’ trench 6’ deep would take. I’m using a bobcat e50 mini. One bucket width is how wide it is (18”). I know it depends on the ground and all that but let’s say for the sake of people rambling with no answer that it is average conditions (not fluffy black dirt but not clay either, I can get a whole bucket full in one swipe).


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Probably about 2 hours, depending on whether you have a good grade checker on the ground. Might take you longer since you don't seem to have experience. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## benzbuggie (Jan 15, 2018)

I have plenty of experience but I’m usually building and excavating. Don’t really do deep long trenches like that. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Figure at least half a day, assuming you are piling the excavated material right alongside the trench.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Just got done doing a trench 60 feet rocks and roots clay soil, Took a little over a half a day but most of the depth was 30 inches.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

180'.....:laughing:

Tom


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

6 feet deep...

what about the time to install/remove shoring?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

griz said:


> 6 feet deep...
> 
> what about the time to install/remove shoring?


It's 18 inches wide, how many crew members can you fit in that trench? :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

tgeb said:


> Probably about 2 hours, depending on whether you have a good grade checker on the ground. Might take you longer since you don't seem to have experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk




Speedy Gonzales. 180' not 18'


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Speedy Gonzales. 180' not 18'


Yeah, with my mini ex, I can cut out 100' in an hour no problem in medium soil like the op suggested.

I am very efficient while digging. Not too good on most other things....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

6' deep? Color me impressed.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

What's terrain like?

Flat, sloped, buildings nearby?

Room for a spoil bank, or do you have to load it out as you go?

I'm a good operator, but I'd plan at least half day for that. :thumbsup:

You're going to hit something, guaranteed. Unmarked water line, big-ass root, old septic tank, something.  

With time to load the mini, unload, fuel it up, grease it, I'd just call it a full day. :laughing:




And I can fit in an 18" wide trench.  Wouldn't want to, but I could. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo, remember the nailing contest? I think I'd believe him. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I remember nothing.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Leo G said:


> 6' deep? Color me impressed.


The fact it is only 18" wide helps. The E50 is a little bigger than my mini ex, I couldn't run that fast all day. :no:

I'd figure the job similar to Seven Delta, probably call it a day, with mobilization costs.


----------

